# Artisan Roast taster pack



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Wanting to try something different to the usual roasters I buy from, I had a look through some alternatives and ended up giving Edinburgh based Artisan Roast a shot as I liked their website and choice of beans. They offer a taster pack of 4x100g bags of coffee for £10 + delivery. It's designed to give a globe-spanning taste of the variety available in coffee, the current selection consisting of:

Aricha Woreda Yirgacheffe, Ethiopia

Impala High, Rwanda

Fazenda Pantano, Brazil

Janszoon Blend (Brazil, Sumatra) - I asked to switch this for another SO and they obliged, giving me a Monsoon Malabar instead.

I ordered on Tuesday and received a neat box three days later, containing four valve bags each with an individual, arty label. No roast dates, but from the way they behaved and smelt I think they're pretty fresh.

When I have more than two coffees at home I like to cup them side by side to develop my palate, and gain a better understanding of the difference region, varietal, processing etc, has on taste.










The four coffees had a similar level of roast, nothing beyond medium which is perfect for me. I went from left to right smelling and tasting. My thoughts:

Aricha Woreda Yirgacheffe, Ethiopia - Wow, mind blowing. Very tea-like, lots of citrus and floral aromas/tastes. A nice tingly acidity and light body. Can't wait to drink more. 9/10

Impala High, Rwanda - Sweeter than the Yirgacheffe with some chocolate and berries up front. It has a medium body and is some how crisp and smooth at the same time. Tastes better as it cools, gaining complexity. 7/10

Fazenda Pantano, Brazil - Every time I tasted this I wrote "nuts". There's chocolate and caramel too, but mostly nuts. Smooth again and medium bodied. Pleasant enough, but nothing to write home about. 6/10

Monsoon Malabar, India - I've not had anything from this neck of the woods in a long time, and I remember why. My notes range from tobacco to old shoe. I don't think this is a bad coffee, just not to my tastes. 3/10

All in all I'm pleased with the beans and service - I'll certainly be going back for more of that Yirgacheffe. Artisan Roast aren't paying me, but I'd certainly recommend this taster pack for anyone wanting to try different coffees without breaking the bank, or just trying to figure out where their taste preferences lie.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i'll see about popping in and picking up a pack


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the review,will put on my 'to try' list


----------



## Charlie B (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for this, will be my next purchase


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, as above. I like it when people do these posts. It gives people something to think about instead of the usual recommends roasters. I've literally just ordered my next few bags from smokey barn so I'll have to hold off until next month. Looks very reasonable and tasty thoughthough


----------



## johnnied (Feb 2, 2013)

I really fancy trying this pack so thanks for the review







I've drank there a few times the winter blend is very nice through the idrocompressor.

Ethiopia grow some awsome coffee!!!!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I have just had my first fresh roasted beans in a few years.Picked up a couple of bags from the Glasgow shop today and made

a couple with the Janszoon blend.Personally loved it but although Ive had my Baby for a few years my closest to fresh roast has been

Whittards .This morning I was thinking of buying a new grinder and or Classic but now I know its been the poor beans.So I can only

recommend with a limited knowledge Artisan roast.I hope this helps someone


----------



## Innes (Mar 26, 2013)

Artisan Roast have nice coffee shops to visit as well. I was in the Glasgow one a few weeks back. Really nice staff and great coffee.


----------

